# Severum With White Lump? Ich?



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok so I went out and bought 4 small severum's for my 55 gallon yesterday, 2 will soon be moved into the other 55. They all looked fine but I noticed the one has a white lump on his tail, could possibly be ich but I thought ich was all over the body. No other fish in the tank show signs of ich, its just that one severum, is it ich? or something else?

Nat


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmm...


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

might be fungal. ich wouldnt look like a lump. more like sprinkled grains of very fine sand/salt.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Hmm, it looks like ich and maybe it is and more is appearing on the fins. Would methylene blue by king british do the job? It says it treats fungal infections and white spot, maybe I should try it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

upload a pic 1st.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Cant get a pic, tryed but it keeps swimming off. Looks like ich to me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

if your totally sure only then treat it. else get one of the more experience people to second ur diagnosis.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

more experienced people? what are you suggesting lol im familiar with all diseases, just hard to tell in this case.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2010)

lol not what ur thinking. i have never seen ich as a lump which makes me think its not ich but if your seein ich like spots, u know the drill for it  all the best.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

methylene blue is a good ich cure, so is malachite green. Use extra aeration, do a big water change first, read the old ich posts, there have to be a million of them.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks but so far its been a disaster. I read that I needed to put around 4-5 capfuls into the 55g, but I didnt like the look of the water and so only put 2 capfuls in. One of the severums wont leave the top corner of the tank & another has disappeared, gone completely out of sight and is nowhere to be seen, hopefully it'll turn up but I dont see how it will as I cant see it anywhere. Not sure whats happening but the fish dont look good.


----------



## Dando (Apr 13, 2010)

***

Ich can infect most fish but if your not 100% sure check your loach if he displays symptoms you know what to do loaches dont have scales so it's eaiser for ich to infect them.

Goodluck


----------

